# The Uwell Crown Tank - HD Slideshow Review



## Alex (15/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MetalGearX (15/8/15)

I want one. Anyone bringing it in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Great packaging. And *not* a little blue screwdriver - that is a win!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

Andre said:


> Great packaging. And *not* a little blue screwdriver - that is a win!



I think this tank may just be the one that gets me looking at RTA's again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (16/8/15)

it looks great, I have not tried it, but I think TFV4 is better


----------



## Average vapor Joe (16/8/15)

Alex said:


>



This slideshow review was just so nice. So quiet. So clean and so well done. I think this guy might be on to something. Huuuuuuge thumbs up. Tank seems nice looking too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> This slideshow review was just so nice. So quiet. So clean and so well done. I think this guy might be on to something. Huuuuuuge thumbs up. Tank seems nice looking too


Yes, I always watch his slideshows. And they are all short and to the point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> This slideshow review was just so nice. So quiet. So clean and so well done. I think this guy might be on to something. Huuuuuuge thumbs up. Tank seems nice looking too


 
I feel so relaxed after that review - wow! Think I might just pour me a spot of earl grey now... gmmppfff... I think the TFV4 has better titties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Alex said:


>



Hello @Alex,about 3 mo.ago I was picked by Ewell in a promo to test this tank.I was very game to do so and was given a co.contact to get my tank, however i was expected to jump through so many hoops and given such a hard time I told them to shove the tank.That said I still would consider buying one as I've heard nothing but good things about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/8/15)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (26/8/15)

Andre said:


> Great packaging. And *not* a little blue screwdriver - that is a win!


 Do you think @Rob Fisher would be interested in buying about 20 of those little blue screwdrivers from me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

